# Fitch Bottle



## bjw1994

I found an old clear bottle with the word _Fitch_ on the bottem. It measure 3 7/8 " tall. Base is 1 1/4" by 2 1/4". Metal screw on cap. i would like to know how old it is and what was in it. Brad


----------



## coboltmoon

It would be easier to tell you what you have if you could load a picture.  It sounds like your bottle was made 1900 or newer.


----------



## CALDIGR2

Hair tonic. 1920s-50s. Fitch's is still made, but in plastic now. REAL barber shops still have it, "styling salons" do not.


----------



## Just Dig it

Old fitch actually wanted to be a doctor but his family didnt have the loot..so he became a bit of a quack making hair oils and liniments 1890-1950s


----------



## RedGinger

There is a Dr. S S Fitch 707 Broadway New York.  Joe has some of his pontiled meds.  I'm not sure if this one is related (because of them being pontiled).


----------



## bjw1994

I got the pictures on my computer how do I get them to post.
 Brad


----------



## bjw1994

Her is the bottom I will try to get some more if i can make them smaller 
 Brad


----------



## bjw1994

Here are some more.
 Brad


----------



## bjw1994

And one more.
 Brad


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

Definitely 1930's/40's.


----------



## bjw1994

How much do you think it is worth.
 Brad


----------

